# This is going to be fantastic



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Florida Middle Grounds, here we come!

This is going to be fantastic:

Oh no! Yes, it really is Friday the thirteenth. Let's hope for the best!
Time, once again to challenge the monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds. 
The Florida Fisherman, Hubbard's Marina, is ready. 








Hold on, it's early & we are hungry. Tammy will not be serving until four P.M. Let's see what the famous John's Pass Board Walk really has to offer. I want something different. Then I see it...The Boardwalk Grill. Bet this is really different. New England lobster Roll, now that has to be special. Talk about special! How about hand cut, twice fried, 'Boardwalk' Fries with Chesapeake Bay seasoning, and vinegar. I simply must try this place. 








Can it be? Yes! I am greeted by Captain Glen Taylor himself. Captain Taylor is one of the most respected guides in the entire Madeira Beach area. 
















Look at the size of that lobster roll, and the pile of Fries. Hope they are as good as they look. They are! The food is wonderful, the view of John's Pass is stunning to say the least. And the conversation, Captain Taylor lives and breaths fishing. As I plunge into this huge lobster roll and mountain of very different, special, 'Boardwalk' fries, a continuous stream of some of the most acclaimed Captains in all of fishing are constantly visiting and talking fishing. I could stay here all day. But hold on, the Florida Fisherman is leaving for the Middle Grounds. Captain Taylor, I will be back; you can count on it.
We will be chasing snapper and grouper. Here comes our pin fish boat now. We are ready. Let's go!








Good by Hubbard's Marina, hello Gulf of Mexico. Look at all those happy people enjoying Florida, enjoying Madeira Beach. 
















North West Captain Mark Hubbard, North West towards the Florida Middle Grounds. We have some fish, a lot of fish, to catch. Our professional mate, Joe, gives the 'how too' seminar. Hurry up Joe! Tammy has peppers and onions on the grill. That means Philly steak. Well, for once in my life, I am forced to leave the eating to others; too full of lobster. Most of us are ready to hit the cool, very cool, bunks, glad I brought a blanket. 
Oh no! it can't be; it's way too early. Captain Hubbard sounds the battle cry, to your stations, our fish scope is lit up. We have a beautiful crescent moon overhead. What a beautiful sight. Can anything be prettier than this? Well! How about fish all over the deck. The bite is fast and furious. The elusive mangrove snapper are not playing any games, they are hungry. We are winning the battle. The Florida Fisherman's huge stern fish box is overflowing; we are starting on the front box. This is fantastic.








Travis, Rick, and William, just to name a few, are showing these little bait thieves who the boss really is, the little rascals are paying for their meals. 
And, speaking of meals, we are starved. Time for a 'Tamslam.' The Tamslam, Tammy's signature breakfast of pan cakes, bacon, and eggs. What a meal!









Thank you Chef Tammy. As the sun makes it's daily appearance in the Eastern skies, the bite slows considerately. All of a sudden, without warning, we hear screams of excitement. What the heck is giving Mister Mark Henry such a battle? Mark is using a boat provided rod, 4/0 circle hook, and a cut Spanish sardine. The battle begins on the port side of the Florida Fisherman, races to the starboard, and back again. Mark is give out, but refuses to give up. Finally! We see color, the color of a monster king fish. Quick Joe, Joe the gaff. Finally, the battle is won. Congratulations! Job well done.








Not to be left out, the gags join the battle. William, along with most of us, prove that we can land gags as well as mangrove snapper. Mister Mark Tondi lands a monster gag. Brett does well on gags. Mister Dan Jackman lands a trophy gag. Unfortunately, the gags are winning most of the battles; they sure know how to fight. Many gags are caught, however, two stand out. We have Jon, FWC biologist, on board. Jon is tagging grouper.








Mister Ray Hirchuran caught a big gag with a tag in it. This fish had been caught before and lived to tell about it:








Great job sir. And then there is our man of the hour, Mister Levon Ashley. Mister Ashley is a fellow native Floridian. He has lived his entire life in Miami. Don't tell anybody, but this trip is Levon's birthday gift from his loving dad, Mister James Ashley. Happy birthday son!








The American red snapper fishing was, for us, very slow. Mister Eric Runore sure was proud of his big American red:








Still more excitement! Our first mate, Will, is an expert with a rod & reel. He throws out a live squirrel fish for Mister Kennon Alderman. Mister Alderman hails from Sarasota, Florida. Hold on, something hit that squirrel fish on the way down. Whatever it is it's big, strong, and very fast. The battle goes on, and on some more. Finally! A completely give out Mister Alderman sees color, the color of a tuna. Will, get the gaff, hurry Will! What a fighting machine, what a beauty.








Even the porgies grow big on the Grounds. Just ask Craig.








Not to be left out, Captain Mark Hubbard is sure proud of Mister Nathan Timberlake. That AJ gave Nathan the battle of a life time; a battle he will never forget. 








More on the mangrove snapper:
























Gag grouper:








































Captain Mark Hubbard is so proud of our catch:

















Well, as with all good things, our 'good luck' Friday the thirteenth trip has come to an end, an end for now. Come three P.M. next Friday we will, once again, 'Challenge the monsters of the Florida Middle Grounds.' Once again we will, 'Hope for the best!' Florida Middle Grounds, here we come. 
This is going to be fantastic!
Bob Harbison Native Florida Sportsman
Member Florida Outdoor Writers Association. 
Check out the video of our trip: (Click on the You tube link)


----------

